# Complete bail assembly parts for an OKUMA Distance Surf 60 (DS-60)



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I have two sets of complete bail assembly parts for an OKUMA Distance Surf 60 spinning reel. These are hard to find parts I think. If you have this reel and use it in saltwater you should know that the bail roller assembly is prone to corrosion and it would be advised to pick up these parts.

0910013 bearing (please check for a upgraded corrosion resistant bearing)
23150034 line roller
23133479 bail wire 
0920409 washer
23170008 line roller washer
09301272 screw

27250002 transmission gear bushing

$18.00 for each set plus shipping which be under $3.00

I do have them listed at the E..mart.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

bump
Contact: c [email protected] without the space after the "c"


----------

